

LHC reaches operational temps, collisions start in 5 weeks - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2009/10/final-lhc-segment-reaches-operational-temperature-at-19k.ars

======
jgrahamc
I did a trip there last month and it was excellent to see the equipment close
up. Will be fascinating when it starts up again.

<http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/09/geek-side-trip-cern.html>

~~~
kierank
To CERN's credit they do a very good job with tours. It was even better when
you could go inside before it was closed up.

------
rms
How many years of failure would it take before you would seriously consider
this hypothesis?
[http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/science/biology_evolut...](http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/science/biology_evolution/article6879293.ece)

5 years for me.

~~~
DannoHung
How many operational failures were there, exactly? I think it was at least 2
or 3 fairly large setbacks, right? I guess the problem here is just how damn
long the system takes to cycle up and down. I imagine if the LHC could turn on
and off within a few hours we would have seen the entire facility blow up if
the theory were true.

------
jmtame
"The idea is to run the LHC over the winter at half its rated power before
bringing the collision energy up to its full 14 tera electron volts (TeV)
sometime next spring. At that point, we should see... well, we're not entirely
sure what."

Kind of laughed at that part.

~~~
gloob
I would put money down that what we'll see is it breaking again.

------
mrshoe
It's news like this that makes me wish that
<http://www.hasthelhcdestroyedtheearth.com/> had an RSS feed.

Edit: looks like they added one. Now I can allow myself to sleep again.

~~~
icey
Viewing the source on that site is much more fun than the site itself.

~~~
joshu
> this is the fault of daniel drucker dmd@3e.org

The 14-year-old wizard himself. A net.legend!

